# Note: Since your browser does not support JavaScript, you must press the Continue button once to proceed.



## jaksim (Jun 26, 2017)

Hello everyone looking for some help with a power query that is throwing "Note: Since your browser does not support JavaScript, you must press the Continue button once to proceed." where it should be dumping the data pull. 

I setup a standard web query and used the parameters field to call a Cell due to the length of the URL being over 255 characters. 

When I open the link in internet explorer outside of excel it works fine. When I run the link through tiny URL and use that for the web query that works fine as well. 

I checked active-script is enabled in IE.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------

